# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Ik zoek anti-oestrogenen

## Chris

Hi,

Ik ben op zoek naar: Nolvadex, Clomid en HCG en evt. Arimidex(aromotaseremmer).

Groetjes,

Chris

----------


## Robbert78

Wat ben jij een sukkel&#33;&#33;&#33;

heb je nog nooit van scammers gehoord&#33;&#33;&#33;

les 1, op welk forum over anabolica dan ook.

vraag nooit naar dealers&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

voor je het weet heb jij je hele mailbox vol met mensen die jij anti-oestrogenen willen verkopen en hebben,

blijkbaar kuur je nog niet zo lang,

groetn,

Robbert

----------


## Tetouania

Hihi

----------

